# 'The Writing on the Wall'. Monochrome watercolour painting



## petdan (Sep 27, 2016)

Click on the link for the story behind the picture:
http://chris5565.deviantart.com/art/The-Writing-on-the-Wall-306570459


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It is a good painting however I find the window sill needs some work. I find the angel of the lines confusing. Did you do this from a reference photo or just imagination?


----------



## petdan (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi terry, thank you for the feedback. I agree that the perspective is a bit distorted in places, but that is intentional - I am in any case not a professional, but do it as a hobby. I did that purely from imagination. I trust the story behind the picture explained some of it?


----------

